# On-line dating hack for guys



## jlcrome (Nov 5, 2017)

I had somewhat good luck with OLD not sure why maybe a combinations of things from posting 6 photos of varies settings for example car selfie, me holding a cute puppy, hiking photos, etc gotta have a variety. I think doing this hands down a must even with a poorly written chessy profile I was still able to get lots of replies and dates. Yes guys looks matter women and OLD is all about looks gotta have game in looks. But here's the kicker this has gotten replies 50-60% of the time compared to the usual 15% replies. But this is concerning very first message to someone you haven't messaged yet it works promise! It get's you a back and forth response but how you manage it from there is up to you. 

First reply: Have you meet mr. wonderful yet? Or long the lines of that mr. right? Have you found him? 

OLD work for me I'm in a relationship with a girl I meet on pof.


----------



## dennisg1 (Jun 5, 2017)

jlcrome said:


> I had somewhat good luck with OLD not sure why maybe a combinations of things from posting 6 photos of varies settings for example car selfie, me holding a cute puppy, hiking photos, etc gotta have a variety. I think doing this hands down a must even with a poorly written chessy profile I was still able to get lots of replies and dates. Yes guys looks matter women and OLD is all about looks gotta have game in looks. But here's the kicker this has gotten replies 50-60% of the time compared to the usual 15% replies. But this is concerning very first message to someone you haven't messaged yet it works promise! It get's you a back and forth response but how you manage it from there is up to you.
> 
> First reply: Have you meet mr. wonderful yet? Or long the lines of that mr. right? Have you found him?
> 
> OLD work for me I'm in a relationship with a girl I meet on pof.


Yeah, I couldn't agree more! I feel like women are drawn to attractive looking guys, just as much as we are to attractive women. I found this one study/article that was interesting to read.

https://www.livescience.com/58607-mens-looks-may-matter-more-than-personality.html

I'll need to give that opener a try  so what type of responses do you usually receive with that reply?


----------

